# who side deer season is over



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

Urban Archery Deer Seasons:
September 16-October 6 and January 8-March 31:

Within the incorporated limits of the cities of Colonial Heights, Danville, Emporia, Franklin, Lynchburg, Martinsville, Radford, Richmond, Winchester and the towns of Altavista, Amherst, Blacksburg, Christiansburg, Farmville, Independence, Rocky Mount, Tazewell, West Point and in Fairfax County. 
During these seasons only antlerless deer may be taken. 
Lists of properties available for hunting are not maintained by the Department or local governments. 
See Urban Archery Season for local restrictions and other urban archery information.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

YEP, but of course unless you live in one of those areas you will never get permission to hunt. 

The typical response usually goes something like this.
Overpopulated....yes, nuisance to all gardens yards and flowerbeds....you betcha, permission to get rid of some of them....not on my property. 


Mitch


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

no this isnt damage stamp hunting this is a season if theres land to hunt u can.Most people go to farmers for the damage stamps then they get to kill doe's out of season.this is a season to just kill doe's


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Can't hunt private land without permision*

The season is to thin the numbers in the urban areas where their populations have been growing and they are starting to cause damage. But there is no public land so permission is needed to hunt. It is the same thing as unlimited damage permits issued by the state for private land.

dang it now you got me thinking about it is another 6 1/2 months until I get another crack at them. At least there are turkeys in another month.

Mitch


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

srg205 said:


> no this isnt damage stamp hunting this is a season if theres land to hunt u can.Most people go to farmers for the damage stamps then they get to kill doe's out of season.this is a season to just kill doe's


according to your posted regulations...its for all antlerless deer, bucks included...and by now there aren't any bucks still carrying antlers around...so if it is does only not just antlerless...be careful and look closely before taking that bow shot...


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

i see your point but antlerless deer are what they call doe's.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

ok just found it and your right here it is.

Antlerless Deer
Antlerless deer may only be taken during designated either-sex deer hunting days during the archery season(s), muzzleloading season(s), and firearms season. Youth deer hunters see Special Youth Antlerless Deer Regulation provisions below. 
Antlerless deer (does, button bucks, and shed-antlered bucks) may be tagged with an either-sex deer tag or an antlerless only deer tag. 
Button bucks, male fawns approximately six months old, are considered antlerless deer. The hair covered bumps on a button buck's head are not antlers. They are the pedicels from which the antlers will grow the next year. 
Antlered deer that have shed their antlers, usually in late December or early January, are also considered antlerless deer


----------

